# dexter & his frump-a-lump!^_^



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey mommy it's been a while since i've seen a bag full of my stuff!








hey what is this ? "it's a frump-a-lumps dexter"








omg it's round!








and fluffy!








not quite a treat but it's fun to play with!








"i'll give it away if u dont want it dexter"
noooo mommy it's mine!








heh heh!








"hey dexter"
yes mommy?








oh boy oh boy! my duck! i haven't had this for weeks! (ran out of it)








mmmm rrooo mmm! (look how happy he was to eat it!)








i love you mommy~~









lol god i couldn't wait to show you chi ppl this toy! IT CAUGHT MY EYE. and i loved it!. maybe they have it at your petsmart too. i cant seem to find it online anywhere to get more. it was for a steal of $4.97. i also got one for my secret santa as well (thank dexter for wanting to share it too!), so whoever you are we got you a nice fluffy cow that looks like this








this is the link for just viewing wise of the choices they had
http://www.multipet.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=EF8AEDB82B0D4E92A8133128FF712214

once again, i love this toy! makes me wanna play with it LOL...sheesh. now i'll leave you guys to wonder who gets the lucky cow! LOL. oh i also got a loofa "skinneez" very interesting. that's for my ss as well. dum de dum~! i feel the x-mas spirit way too much when i go shopping for him/her/them =)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

adding on! hehe  i just got back from playing with dexter in the livingroom. we like to play catch the ball and bounce it off your nose 

i love these toys!








i really do!








hey...whats that over there?









that's when dexter went to go play with a sock lmao...okay i think i'm seriously done posting pics on this one haha :albino:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Dexter is such a cutie! That pig is cute, but my chi's would de-fur it quickly. Lol. Their pretty rough on furry toys. 
He look so happy with his new toy. Isn't it so much fun spoiling them? 

Oh yeah, I did the toy confetti like you said when their toys were done drying and they went crazy!Lol. It was so funny!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are great photos, I'm glad Dexter likes his new toys and treats. He is sooooo spoiled, but what chi isn't????


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Aww! Dexter is such a cutie! That pig is cute, but my chi's would de-fur it quickly. Lol. Their pretty rough on furry toys.
> He look so happy with his new toy. Isn't it so much fun spoiling them?
> 
> Oh yeah, I did the toy confetti like you said when their toys were done drying and they went crazy!Lol. It was so funny!


yay!!! confetttii!! shame about ur chis defurring the toys =(( there's got to be atleast 1 toy that's okay! 


Zoey's Mom said:


> Those are great photos, I'm glad Dexter likes his new toys and treats. He is sooooo spoiled, but what chi isn't????


lol trueee!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Fabulous photos! And I love the toy. I'll have to check at my PetsMart and see if they have it. I'll buy it in a heartbeat...what's it called again? Lemme go check........oh yeah, a frump-a-lump! It even SOUNDS funny


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tink said:


> Fabulous photos! And I love the toy. I'll have to check at my PetsMart and see if they have it. I'll buy it in a heartbeat...what's it called again? Lemme go check........oh yeah, a frump-a-lump! It even SOUNDS funny


lol yay!  yes the name is very silly. perhaps i'll get more! there were only a couple left in the sale bin...it'll be gone by the time i go back to shop again


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

that toy is so cute Pidge!
I want oneeee! hehe!

looks like Dexter loves it - hes so spoiled! love him! x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh the Vitalife Duck Tenders!!!
We must NEVER run out of them. They are Frankie and Ben's favorite treat.
The live for them.

The Frump a Lump sure was a hit. Love you Dexter!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha i love oyur pictures and your captions are just jokes!!!
Dexter is a wonderful little boy x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics as always Pigeon.
He looks like he loves that new toy and his tasty treat.
What a cutie he is!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

omg that toy is adorable!! Dexter has a huge smile, he must have loved that treat!!! HAHA we need an updated list of his fav treats.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Willy LOVES the duck tenders. He goes mental for them lol ;-)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

claireeee said:


> that toy is so cute Pidge!
> I want oneeee! hehe!
> 
> looks like Dexter loves it - hes so spoiled! love him! x


isn't it!!! :"D hehehe i wish they sold it all the time though


pam6400 said:


> Oh the Vitalife Duck Tenders!!!
> We must NEVER run out of them. They are Frankie and Ben's favorite treat.
> The live for them.
> 
> The Frump a Lump sure was a hit. Love you Dexter!


LOL yea i know whaty you mean, just like the chicken tenders


TashaZ said:


> omg that toy is adorable!! Dexter has a huge smile, he must have loved that treat!!! HAHA we need an updated list of his fav treats.


yes he lvoes loves it! every vitalife he goes crazy for. oh and i did update the list last night LOL 


Tracilea said:


> Willy LOVES the duck tenders. He goes mental for them lol ;-)


lOL yea!!! a lot of people are weary about it though since it's not made in u.s.a, i've had no issues from it and no choking no nothing but smiles from dexter so i think it's fine :hello1:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

A friend of mine said her Chi choked on it in his attempt to gobble it up it was so good lol But there were not liking his food issues going on so I think he was so starved he didn't wanna chew something he liked lol She's since put him on a new food though, what a good mommy, and all is well lol she also holds the tender while he has it now and that seems to work for her. I think the tenders are good for the chi's because they are smaller. When I give one to Rosa she has that thing gone in 5 seconds flat lol her mouth is bigger so easier to chew to death faster lol


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are super cute toys. Ecko and Mimi have the cow too, but a yellow colored one. They usually love to play with it too. I think they find it interesting because of its shape being round. Lucky Dexter getting some duck! I am going to have to try those treats for my chis. I think I will make a trip to petsmart today.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> A friend of mine said her Chi choked on it in his attempt to gobble it up it was so good lol But there were not liking his food issues going on so I think he was so starved he didn't wanna chew something he liked lol She's since put him on a new food though, what a good mommy, and all is well lol she also holds the tender while he has it now and that seems to work for her. I think the tenders are good for the chi's because they are smaller. When I give one to Rosa she has that thing gone in 5 seconds flat lol her mouth is bigger so easier to chew to death faster lol


oh no! i'm glad your friend found a solution to it though! and wow 5 seconds?! it takes dexter 10 seconds LOL, you beat him! :hello1:


Waiushaoting said:


> Those are super cute toys. Ecko and Mimi have the cow too, but a yellow colored one. They usually love to play with it too. I think they find it interesting because of its shape being round. Lucky Dexter getting some duck! I am going to have to try those treats for my chis. I think I will make a trip to petsmart today.


oh wow! yay! hehehe. yes those duck tenders are so good! i usually just get the 8 oz one that's 6.99 or so and the 1lb one is uh...11.99? or more...somewhere around there. i dont get why the chicken tenders are way more expensive though. they also have pork, turkey, chicken with banana, beef. i'll be going to petsmart again tonight as well. need to get my gecko some worms LOL


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Baa_Baa_Ball.html


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Baa_Baa_Ball.html


lol that looks very cute!!! but its uk  also the material looks liek dexter would pull all of it off lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr thats a shame 
maybe some UKers might fancy one instead


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> awwr thats a shame
> maybe some UKers might fancy one instead


hehe i bet!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the toy...Jasper would love it too. As for posting 
pics ...you can't ever be done posting pics. We 
enjoy them too much. Love ya Dexter and Pigeonshepp.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Love the toy...Jasper would love it too. As for posting
> pics ...you can't ever done posting pics. We
> enjoy them too much. Love ya Dexter and Pigeonshepp.


awww thank you jasper and owner! hehehe  i'll be posting another set today ^_^ just took some pics before dinner of his new treat lmao...another one to add to the list:hello1:


----------

